# Imac et lecteur disquette : Mac OS 9/X ???



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (25 Juin 2002)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens à vous aujourd'hui pour un petit souci de disquettes.
Tout le monde sait que l'Imac est dépourvu de lecteur disquettes.
Je sais bien que l'usage de ce support est de moins en moins utilisé surtout sur notre si belle plateforme mais quand même...
Je suis passé il y a peu sous Mac OS X et je m'aperçois que mon lecteur disquettes USB TEAC qui fonctionnait si bien sous Mac OS 9 n'est plus reconnu sous X.
J'ai dû passer par Classic pour formatter ma disquette en PC et non plus au format Mac pour qu'elle soit reconnue par Mac OS X et que je puisse enregistrer dessus.

Je n'ai installé aucun pilote pour utiliser ce lecteur sous Mac OS 9 mais ça marche ce qui n'est pas le cas sous Mac OS X sauf si bien sur je passe par Classic pour formatter en PC.

Si quelqu'un a eu le même souci que moi,... ou qui aurait une idée salvatrice... qu'il me tienne au courant.

Imacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## PowerBookophile (26 Juin 2002)

Avec mon ancien PowerBook, je n'avais pas accès aux disquettes, j'ai cru que Mac OS X ne pouvait pas les utiliser. Je n'ai donc pas de réponse, mais j'ai appris quelque chose.


----------



## apenspel (26 Juin 2002)

Et une fois que le lecteur est reconnu, puisque la disquette a été formatée pour PC, n'y a-t'il pas moyen de la reformater pour Mac sous OS X, de manière qu'il la reconnaisse? De toute manière, sous OS 9, aussi, les disquettes et autres Zips formatés "PC" sous parfaitement reconnus, alors, pourquoi formater Mac?


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (27 Juin 2002)

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas la question, ce que je veux, c'est éviter de redemarrer sur Mac OS 9 pour utiliser les disquettes déjà formattée Mac avec un contenu que je ne pourrai ni ne voudrai éffacer.
Le fait est que Mac OS X ne reconnait pas mon lecteur de disquettes formattée Mac, il ne reconnait que du PC, n'y aurait-il pas un problème selon vous ?
Et si j'avais des documents ou des installateurs pour Mac OS X sur ces disquettes, c'est un comble que je ne puisse les utiliser.

Et puis, pour répondre à ta question, je n'ai pas acheté du Mac pour utiliser du PC ne serait-ce pour le format d'une disquette.

Alors si quelqu'un avait une solution à mon souci pour que Mac OS X reconnaisse mes anciennes disquettes Mac ce qui me parait logique, qu'il me tienne au courant s'il vous plaît.

Imacalement,

Jimmy.

[26 juin 2002 : message édité par Jimmy MAIZEROI]


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (27 Juin 2002)

Bonjour à tous,

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour que Mac OS X reconnaisse mon lecteur de disquettes USB TEAC quel que soit le format Mac, PC ou autres de la disquette insérée dans le lecteur ?

Tout cela n'indique qu'une chose, que Mac OS X, par son lien de parenté avec Unix, est finalement plus proche du monde PC que Mac.
Je ne conteste pas la réussite de ce système d'exploitation mais on ne peut nier le divorce d'avec Mac OS Classic, 9 !

Je reste optimiste et pense qu'il existe une solution pour que l'environnement X reconnaisse mes disquettes au format Mac.

J'attend les remarques des afficionados de X et/ou 9.

Merci,

Imacalement,

Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy MAIZEROI (30 Juin 2002)

Personne n'utilise de disquettes et Mac OS X ?


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2002)

Euh
movaise id ca!!
rien de tel ke d bons cd-rw


----------



## kamkil (30 Juin 2002)

Stylo USB aussi
bcp plus pratik ke une vieille diskett ki marche po et ki fait 1,44Mo ou tu met mem pas un fichier word!


----------

